# Can I split an intake for UGF and Sponge filter?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Would an Eheim 2215 have enough power if I split the intake with a T to power both a UGF and a regular sponge filtered intake for my CRS tank?

Or do ppl use 2 canister filters, 1 for the UGF and 1 for the double sponge.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have my sponge filter driven by air. The cannister is connected to the ugf.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Same here. Sponge filter runs on air only, which works very well. HOB filter runs separately. Together they work very well. I'm curious, why an UGF ?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I have my sponge filter driven by air. The cannister is connected to the ugf.


Matt, I was planning on having a prefilter with mechanical media (floss, sponge, pad) and a full canister with purigen, matrix, substrate pro. Would this work better connect to a UGF or regular inlet with sponge on inflow?

I just want to maximize the biomedia in the canister.

This wont be for afew months until I move houses and settle in, just planning.


----------

